

Startup Quote: Nolan Ryan, team president, Texas Rangers - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1568160972

======
raychancc
I grew up with the thought that I wanted to treat people the way I’d like to
be treated, and I think if you do that, it’s pretty hard to go wrong.

\- Nolan Ryan

<http://startupquote.com/post/1568160972>

